# Hello All!



## JessieJL9109 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a high school senior with a great interest in lighting design. I also enjoy set construction. I'm a serious technical student somewhat considering a career in theatre.


----------



## icewolf08 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, welcome to the booth. We have a vast amount of collective knowledge that we love to share, and we are quite the fun loving crowd. Ask any questions you have, and offer up any answers you can. Make friends with the search feature.

Then tell us more about yourself, where you go to school, do you have a web site, etc.

Enjoy!


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 26, 2008)

JessieJL9109 said:


> I'm a high school senior with a great interest in lighting design. I also enjoy set construction. I'm a serious technical student somewhat considering a career in theatre.



Welcome to the booth. You'll find a wealth of knowledge in both of those areas here on Controlbooth. A theatre career is rarely easy, but almost always a lot of fun. You'll know soon enough whether theatre is where you belong.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 26, 2008)

JessieJL9109 said:


> ...I'm a serious technical student somewhat considering a career in theatre.


Our standard mantra around here: 
If you can find *any* other vocation that fulfills you, choose that instead.

Not being pessimistic, merely pragmatic. Welcome to the Booth.


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to CB where the opinions and good advice blend into one


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 28, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Welcome to CB where the opinions and good advice blend into one


And sarcastic bad advice, that you need to watch out for!  
Welcome to the booth!


----------



## philhaney (Aug 28, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> And sarcastic bad advice, that you need to watch out for!




Where? 

I haven't seen any of that here.....


----------

